# Kribensis



## Randa (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a male and female kribensis in my tank at the moment and the temp is set at 26ish degrees, I read in a site on the internet that they are ment to be in 25degrees temp. I have had the male acouple of weeks now in the 26ish temp and he's been fine as far as i know, (he doesnt say alot), he doesnt seem stressed. I got him a girlfriend today and put her in with him, they seem fine, but should i lower the temp? I have quite alot of offer fish in with them that prefer the water 25- 28degrees.


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

Are you talking about the Rock Kribensis Cichlid? (76-79F)
I am a little confused on your temperature examples....are you saying that you keep your tank at 25-28 degrees fahrenheit? (I must be wrong he he he) Im guess you mean celcius which I THINK is 77 fahrenheit?
I hope I am not confusing you....


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Will either way we are talking one degree... in nature the water temp does go up and down depending on the month and time of day..... personally I would not loss sleep over a one degree, but if you looking for breeding than do the research on breeding them and set the temp to that.... most fish will become acustom to slight difference in water temp. and live long and happy lives....... what you want to avoid in a major swing water temp. 

Examples: treating ICK you will want to raise the temp up to 82 degrees to speed up the life cycle of the ick, but you do it over a couple days, instead of turning the heater up to 82 from 76 degrees..... to quick will stress you fish and being they are sick you may lose some.

Example: Acclumating your fish ..... you do this because you want to even out the temp of the bag of water and the fishies temp to the tank water temp. think of it jumping in to a cool pool on a very hot day..... dip your toe ..... not good will loss fish at the very least heavy stress opens the door to ick and other problems

IMO I think you safe........


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

My temperature is 82º F, so I have one male Betta, 1 Buenos Aires Tetra, one Red Eyed Tetra, 2 Angels, one bala shark, and one Pleco.

I have 4 live plants which need to stay in a warm temperature from 76º to 82º so I turn the heater to raise the temperature to 82º it doesn't take long for the water to heat up to 82º when I first got all of the water filled up though.

So then with in 5 days, my water was tested, and is safe, so then I began to transfer all of my fishes from my 10 gallon to my 29 gallon, and now that I have 4 150 watt heaters in my 200 gallon tank, it is at a constant 82º F.

I have to still get 15 medium amazon sword plants, and some money wort along with some anacharis, and java ferns. I will be putting in Tetras, and some cichlids.


----------

